# В отпуск на море при грыже диска



## Miledi (17 Июн 2010)

Дорый вечер!
У меня диагноз-грыжа пояснично-крестцового отдела.
Занимаюсь ЛФК. Но боли и неудобство в спине беспокоит, более часа не могу находиться на ногах, устает спина. Вот выдалась возможность вырваться в отпуск за границу. Уважаемые доктора, ехать ли? Или все-таки поостеречься, поберечь себя. Как вообще вести себя на солнце-можно ли загарать? как плавать? по сколько времени?
Просто возлагаю огромные надежды на море....
И еще вопрос, спа-процедуры можно делать при таком заболевании?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2010)

Правильно можно всё!


----------



## Miledi (18 Июн 2010)

Ответ конечно лаконичный, но обнадеживающий))))
А перелет в самолете не противопоказан (лететь порядка 4-5 часов)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2010)

Подушку под поясницу и вставать и ходить каждые 45 минут.


----------



## druk (18 Июн 2010)

Miledi написал(а):


> Ответ конечно лаконичный, но обнадеживающий))))
> А перелет в самолете не противопоказан (лететь порядка 4-5 часов)


Когда спина сильно болела и приходилось летать на самолете - я одевал корсет - помогало, ну и Доктор Ступин правильно говорит: "вставать и ходить каждые 45 минут"
Море на пользу пойдет, горячий песок - спину погреть, плавать только аккуратно надо, без резких движений


----------

